# Help - Google Earth does not work



## Peter2121 (Jul 29, 2017)

I really need to run this software on my laptop (FreeBSD 11.0, Intel i5 CPU, NVIDIA graphics).
I installed it from ports, but it cannot start, telling that libc version is not correct:


```
$ googleearth
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 72: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 72: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 80: saw unknown, expected number
Fontconfig warning: "local.conf", line 1093: saw number, expected matrix
[0729/210019:ERROR:net_util.cc(2195)] Not implemented reached in bool net::HaveOnlyLoopbackAddresses()
Failed to load "/compat/linux/opt/google/earth/free/libinput_plugin.so" because "/lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by ./libLeap.so)"
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
Google Earth has caught signal 11.
```

As I understand, libc version, installed with linux-c6 (direct dependency of astro/google-earth) is not compatible with libLeap.so, used by googleearth binary.

Any idea how to get it working?


----------



## Peter2121 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've just tried with Chromium 57.0.2987.133 - it does not work:


```
Aw snap! The new Google Earth isn't supported by your browser yet. Try this link in Chrome instead. If you don't have Chrome installed, download it here.
```

Hope that replacing linux-c6 by linux-c7 will not break other apps... I'll try it...


----------



## rootbert (Nov 1, 2017)

sorry for reopening this thread. I have managed to install google earth. However, as user (in group video, wheel, operator, kmem, network, dialer) I cannot run it. I can start it, it loads, I see the application for a few seconds but then crashes. But firing up a "xhost +" I can run it as root. linprocfs + tmpfs (/dev/shm) is mounted. Do I need any special rights, or sysctl stuff set? The crash just reports the following:


```
Major Version 7
Minor Version 1
Build Number 0007
Build Date Oct  6 2016
Build Time 21:22:21
OS Type 3
OS Major Version 2
OS Minor Version 6
OS Build Version 32
OS Patch Version 0
Crash Signal 11
Crash Time 1509537121
Up Time 7,00514

Stacktrace from glibc:
./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0x2381aa)[0x801c381aa]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0x23834d)[0x801c3834d]
[0x7ffffffff614]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x115bc98)[0x806f5bc98]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x108633d)[0x806e8633d]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1086425)[0x806e86425]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x10841d9)[0x806e841d9]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1084852)[0x806e84852]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1084923)[0x806e84923]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11566b9)[0x806f566b9]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11b9220)[0x806fb9220]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x115102f)[0x806f5102f]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1151d56)[0x806f51d56]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11af2d5)[0x806faf2d5]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11b9220)[0x806fb9220]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11b9220)[0x806fb9220]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11a954f)[0x806fa954f]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11b9220)[0x806fb9220]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x11a9697)[0x806fa9697]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x113e8ae)[0x806f3e8ae]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x10af292)[0x806eaf292]
./libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1093758)[0x806e93758]
[0xaf0000062]
```

This is on a Lenovo X220 notebook - so no nvidia/amd graphics card, just the on-chip stuff. Any info is highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## priyadarshan (Dec 8, 2017)

I would also be quite interested to know how to debug this, as it would be helpful with similar applications/situations.
It seems there are already two bugs filed: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=google-earth


----------

